# Does any one have experience with this??



## Jtouchet94

This is the 3rd one I see like this. These pics were both taken in 2-3 min. On diff days and I’m confused never seen that before.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something is catching my eye. Good luck :)


----------



## stuckinoki

I see antibody strips and scratches :(


----------



## Jtouchet94

Today I was suppose to get my period. But didn’t happen. Maybe I’ll wait a week and see. Me and the hubby trying for our 3rd and last baby. 2 girls praying for a boy now.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hopefully af stays away and fingers crossed for a BFP soon :)


----------



## Jtouchet94

Bevziibubble said:


> Hopefully af stays away and fingers crossed for a BFP soon :)

This was this mornings after 2 min. It’s like I see something but I might have line eyes.


----------



## Jtouchet94

Jtouchet94 said:


> This was this mornings after 2 min. It’s like I see something but I might have line eyes.
> 
> View attachment 1078776

At the 3 min mark. Idk I might be just tripping.


----------

